# Removing Crayon Marks from the Window Sill



## annapage22 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey guys, I recently got some windows replaced by a windows and doors company in Ottawa. They are pretty new but my daughter dirtied the window sill by drawing on the surface with crayons. I have heard that vinyl windows are pretty much easy to clean. But I don't know how to remove the crayon marks. If anybody could help with some good suggestions. It would be great.Tia.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

try a magic eraser but don't scrub too hard because it can take the paint off


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

annapage22 said:


> Hey guys, I recently got some windows replaced by a windows and doors company in Ottawa. They are pretty new but my daughter dirtied the window sill by drawing on the surface with crayons. I have heard that vinyl windows are pretty much easy to clean. But I don't know how to remove the crayon marks. If anybody could help with some good suggestions. It would be great.Tia.


annapage22,

Are they vinyl windows, or painted wood? If vinyl, use a light spray of WD-40 and lightly rub with a soft cloth. If painted wood, do the same, BUT be very careful on how hard you rub.

Dave


----------



## mike70 (Mar 22, 2017)

I had a similar problem because the crayons are waxy I just used hot soapy water and a cloth and it came off pretty well.


----------

